# Ilya efimov. tc + lp electric guitar with strum!



## Efimov (Apr 17, 2012)

Fender TELECASTER electric guitar:














and 
Gibson LES PAUL electric guitar














Features:
* 10 velocity layers for each note\23 frets on the each string with a round-robin algorithm.
* Volume control and tone control for each of pickips
* Automatic and Manual String Selection
* Automatic and manual Left Hand Playing Position Selection
* 3 modes for automatic search of chord position
* 14 different articulations
* Realistic legato
* Realistic glissando
* Realistic and LFO vibrato
* Repetition strum keys
* MIDI Guitar Mode
* Feedback

PRODUCT PAGE

http://www.ilyaefimov.com
[/font] [/size]


----------



## playz123 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov LP electric guitar*

Congratulations on this new release, Ilya. Hope it does as well as your other guitars. I definitely plan to explore this further once pricing for the LP guitar + Strum is announced and it's decided if there will be any special pricing for previous customers. I'm looking forward to more demos as well. Cheers.


----------



## Jaap (Apr 17, 2012)

The start of the demo almost made me leave since it didn't catch me straight away, but I forgot to click away the page while opening another and then the solo came.....wow!! Men I really love that sound. It has a great feeling and sound.

I am (or used to be actually) a guitar player myself and I never look into buying a guitar library, but pfff only based on this solo in the demo, you are giving me a hard time haha.

Awesome Ilya!


----------



## TuomasP (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov LP electric guitar*

Yes, now just waiting for LP Strum to be released to get bundled LP


----------



## Sam (Apr 18, 2012)

Jaap @ Tue Apr 17 said:


> The start of the demo almost made me leave since it didn't catch me straight away(...) and then the solo came.....wow!!



+10


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov LP electric guitar*

YOu have 2 really nice Instruments I like. The Acoustic was really spectacular.
I actually never use strums, prefer finger picking.
Are there any recordings done at the bottom of the neck, or just above the bridge with that HPF tryp of sound.?


----------



## Efimov (Apr 18, 2012)

The guitarist was trying to play without changing hand position relative pickup. We have reconstructed guitar scheme, installed new pickups,, used better cables. Recorded each sensor separately and modeled Tone for each sensor after it


----------



## shakuman (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov LP electric guitar*

It sounds beautiful!..Please more demos regarding to legato and glissando+vibrato _-) 

Shakuman.


----------



## drumman (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov LP electric guitar*

Strum, baby, strum!

And a bundled price.

And a nice little discount for current product owners.

Or a nice big discount.

I'll buy.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov LP electric guitar*



drumman @ Wed Apr 18 said:


> Strum, baby, strum!
> 
> And a bundled price.
> 
> ...



From Ilya's web site: "We`ll give some discounts to our customers, but it will around 3-10% depending on the number of purchases previously. Any new product can not be sold at a deep discount. Otherwise it will just not be cost-effective."
---I must agree, and it's not like he's charging $500 or anything.
---Apparently LP Strum is supposed to ready "by April 18th" (today), but that's just more info from Ilya's web page.
---If this product is as good as the acoustic guitars....and I expect it is...then it's a no brainer purchase. That little excerpt from "Back At Home" sold me. I'm just waiting for additional info. too.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov LP electric guitar*

Lovely sound. Thanks for the 'clean' demos. Having said that, for sure have one or two chuga chuga distorted demos. Also, hoping for us 'guitar challenged', that the strum version is straight forward - no slide rulers needed :oops:


----------



## Efimov (Apr 19, 2012)

Strum versions of the all libraries was "fixed" ! It works perfectly ! Making a demo and I have fun )


----------



## drumman (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov LP electric guitar*



playz123 @ Wed Apr 18 said:


> drumman @ Wed Apr 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Strum, baby, strum!
> ...



Yes, I understand. Doesn't hurt to ask.

Looks like Ilya is working on a strum demo. Looking forward to it. And that first demo he posted -- wow! I'm 6-string challenged, so I hope it's intuitive.

Ilya, include midi files. GREAT learning tool. Midi files have persuaded me to buy other software where otherwise I most likely would not have made a purchase. Midi files = open wallet.


----------



## Efimov (Apr 21, 2012)

The Strum is available


----------



## TuomasP (Apr 21, 2012)

Efimov @ Sat Apr 21 said:


> The Strum is available



Yes, excellent news, gonna go for the LP Bundle


----------



## JT3_Jon (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov LP electric guitar*

are there any demos / youtube vids for the strum?


----------



## playz123 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov LP electric guitar*

Will e-mail messages be going out shortly to current Efimov licensees holders of the acoustic guitars re. discounts for the LP Bundle??


----------



## Efimov (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov LP electric guitar*



JT3_Jon @ Sat Apr 21 said:


> are there any demos / youtube vids for the strum?


You can watch the video about Acoustic Guitar Strum, the LP Strum have the same engine. 


The engine is very powerful and flexible, you can do whatever you want! In it's even hard to believe !


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov LP electric guitar*

Ilya,

Wanted to purchase a couple packages tonight.

I get an invalide certificate error message for your website when clocking on 'Checkout' in your store. . 

Just a few minutes before I was unable to connect to your site for about a half an hour. 

What's going on? I don't feel very secure offering up my personal and financial information in this kind of circumstance. 

Tried it on both Chrome and Safari. 

Also I tried to send a support post on your Support page three time - I linked to sending myself a copy of the post and it failed all three times. 

best regards,
Jack


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov LP electric guitar*

For the record, I got a reply from Ilya saying:



> Please don`t worry about the lack of certificate.This is due to transfer our website to a new server, where we did not transfer the SSL certificate. I can disable the notification of security.
> You do not pass your billing information to us, your payment information go to our business partner 2checkout. We do not see your data. Our partner 2checkout is american payment system and is one of the most famous and popular in the world of payment systems. Do not worry about the security of your data. 2checkout guarantee their safety.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Ilya



So I'm assuming all is well and plan to proceed with my purchases.

.


----------



## Winslow (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov LP electric guitar*

Seems like another great product!!! Congrats!

But I would love to hear a demo with distorted sounds.


Cheers,

Winslow


----------



## re-peat (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov LP electric guitar*

__


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov LP electric guitar*

Quick, click on the link before it disappears!


.


----------



## Efimov (May 16, 2012)

Full electric Guitar Bundle is availavle including
LP Guitar 
LP Strum 
TC Guitar
TC Strum
----- 
249 eur


----------



## shakuman (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Ilya Efimov TC (telecaster) electric guitar & Strum*

Congrats Ilya for this new release and I wish you more successes _-)


----------



## Efimov (May 25, 2012)

now added a few demo tracks


----------



## Efimov (Jun 9, 2013)

LP & TC Electric Guitar Bundle - 20% off until JUNE, 15
You save 49 eur


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Ilya Efimov. TC + LP ELECTRIC GUITAR with STRUM! 20% off*

Still wish there were videos walkthroughs for these libraries..


----------



## Sparqee (Nov 10, 2013)

Where can I find audio examples of TC strum?


----------

